# What happens to Canada pension if you move back to Germany?



## Spatzi

My wife is German. I'm Canadian/German. We have lived in Vancouver for 14 years. We are thinking of moving back to Germany. What happens to her Canadian pension she's paid into for 14 years? Will she lose this once back in Germany or does Canada still have to pay it out?


----------



## Hessi

Spatzi said:


> My wife is German. I'm Canadian/German. We have lived in Vancouver for 14 years. We are thinking of moving back to Germany. What happens to her Canadian pension she's paid into for 14 years? Will she lose this once back in Germany or does Canada still have to pay it out?


I am not 100% sure, ut I don't think she woudl lose it. I don't see a reason why.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Depends a bit on the conditions for vesting, but normally you receive a pension based on the number of years you put in and your income during those years. It's fairly common for national pension plans to pay out to those living overseas. The one big downside to receiving a pension from overseas is that you're at the mercy of exchange rates.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

